# Catholic Rosaries



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am sure there are a zillion folks out there who make rosaries. I have made them for years and was always frustrated because the chain came apart too easily. I had read of a way to prevent this but was intimidated by the process. Well, the last few days I gave myself permission to waste a bit of silver wire if necessary and finally learned how to complete the process. I now have beautiful hand crafted natural stone rosaries that will not break easily! I am psyched and just wanted to share! sis


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Rosary the new way., This one is howlite and obsidian with silver filled wire and medals.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like you did some nice wraps at the ends of the beads! That should do it, no? 

You have good taste in stones for the beads!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What a nice thing to say, thank you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sophisticated looking. More pictures.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Do you have a link to buy from? I couldn't find one on your website.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I will get a link up on the site once I get a few done and am a bit better at uniformity. I also have some sterling silver stuff coming so I can make sterling ones as well. Thanks for you support.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

lovely


----------

